# Britannia Rules The Waves!!?



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

RULE BRITANNIA
The Royal Navy is proud of its new fleet of Type 45 destroyers. Having initially named the first two ships HMS Daring and HMS Dauntless, the Naming Committee has, after intensive pressure from Brussels, renamed them HMS Cautious and HMS Prudence. 

The next five ships are to be named HMS Empathy, HMS Circumspect, HMS Nervous, HMS Timorous and HMS Apologist.

Costing £850 million each, they meet the needs of the 21st century and comply with the very latest employment, equality, health & safety and human rights laws.

The new user-friendly crow's nest comes equipped with wheelchair access. Live ammunition has been replaced with paint balls to reduce the risk of anyone getting hurt and to cut down on the number of compensation claims. Stress councillors and lawyers will be on duty 24hrs a day and each ship will have its on-board industrial tribunal.

The crew will be 50/50 men and women, and balanced in accordance with the latest Home Office directives on race, gender, sexuality and disability. Sailors will only have to work a maximum of 37hrs per week in line with Brussels Health & Safety rules, even in wartime! All the vessels will come equipped with a maternity ward and nursery, situated on the same deck as the Gay Disco.

Tobacco will be banned throughout the ship, but cannabis will be allowed in the wardroom and messes. The Royal Navy is eager to shed its traditional reputation for; "Rum, sodomy and the lash"; so out has gone the occasional rum ration which is to be replaced by sparkling water. Although sodomy remains, it has now been extended to include all ratings under 18. The lash will still be available but only on request. Condoms can be obtained from the Bosun in a variety of flavors, except Capstan Full Strength.

Saluting officers has been abolished because it is deemed elitist and is to be replaced by the more informal, "Hello Sailor". 
All information on notices boards will be printed in 37 different languages and Braille.
Crew members will now no longer be required to ask permission to grow beards or mustaches - this applies equally to women crew members.

The MoD is working on a new "non-specific" flag because the White Ensign is considered to be offensive to minorities. The Union Flag had already been discarded.

The newly re-named HMS Cautious is due to be commissioned soon in a ceremony conducted by Captain Hook from the Finsbury Park Mosque who will break a petrol bomb over the hull. She will gently slide into the water as the Royal Marines Band plays "In the Navy" by the Village People. Her first deployment will be to escort boat loads of illegal immigrants across the channel to ports on England 's south coast.

The Prime Minister said, "While these ships reflect the very latest in modern thinking, they are also capable of being up-graded to comply with any new legislation coming out of Brussels ."

His final words were, "Britannia waives the rules


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Excellent :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

My brother in law, Sandra's youngest brother is an officer on Daring being onboard from it's commission, and on his last email was down the Gulf somewhere, they are probably covering the troubles down that way .

It's easy to poke fun when not at the sharp end :roll: ..

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray,

I don't think any of us underestimate the sterling work done by our Navy 

Its not the people on the front line but the regulations from the EU and the ever increasing rules of H& S, Equal ops etc etc if taken to the extreme

Where do they end up????

Aldra


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Should send it to your Brother in-laws youngest one, he will probably have a good laugh at it...


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I dont believe the OP was in any way denouncing the extremely brave members of the army ,navy and air force , but ridiculing the right ar-e hole rules they have to work under . I am sure he ,like me has the utmost respect for the lads that protect our liberty


----------

